# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Alternatief gezocht voor de klassieke onstekingsremmers.

## Black rose

Ik ben een beetje bezorgd om volgende reden :

Mijn vriendin heeft op anderhalf jaar tijd verschillende gezondheidsklachten gehad waardoor ze regelmatig een tijdje onstekingsremmers moest nemen.
Op een bepaald moment is ze er moeten mee stoppen daar ze een maagontsteking kreeg (is nu over).
Ook had ze soms last van een druk in de borststreek toen ze er nam.

Een tijdje geleden had ze terug veel gewrichtspijn (oorzaak is na vele onderzoeken nooit gevonden) en schreef de huisarts haar een nieuw middel toe : Immovo die onstekingswerend is en een maagbeschermer bevat.
Ik las de bijsluiter en kreeg er kippevel van...
Er stond vermeld dat je moet voorzichtig zijn met onstekingsremmers te nemen als je ook SSRI's gebruikt (ze neemt dagelijks Trazolan) EN het verhoogt het risico op een hartstilstand waarvan de eerste symptomen een druk in de borstkas zijn.

M.a.w. heeft haar lichaam voordien wss al aangegeven dat er hier gevaar voor was, maar wisten wij toen niet dat dit een hartstilstand als gevolg kon hebben.
De dokter raadt het haar nu dus af en sowieso hadden we dit risico niet gelopen!
Bovendien vind ik het ook maar symptoombestrijding...

Nu is mijn vraag : Stel dat mijn vriendin binnenkort om één of andere reden (bv. tandonsteking) toch ontstekingsremmers nodig heeft, wat kan ze dan nemen zonder haar gezondheid verder in gevaar te brengen?
Ik weet niet of ik het hier in het juiste topic plaats, daar ik vermoed dat buiten de klassieke onstekingsremmers enkel natuurlijke middelen kunnen helpen.
Of bestaan er ontstekingsremmers die deze bijwerkingen (waar ze blijkbaar gevoelig aan is) niet hebben?
Uiteindelijk zijn er wss toch nog mensen die gevoelig/allergisch zijn aan onstekingsremmers en wat raden dokter dan aan?
Onze huisarts blijft ons het antwoord hier alvast over schuldig  :Mad: 
Indien er natuurlijke alternatieven bestaan : welke zijn dan de beste?

----------


## sietske763

hallo black rose.....

pantazol (20 of 40 mg) is een goede maagbeschermer....er zijn er matuurlijk veel meer.....
maar omdat je specifiek anti depressiva noemt...geef ik je deze tip....
slik zelf ook AD en slik deze maagbeschermer al jaren, zonder klachten.
als je een maagbeschermer slikt, kan je meestal de ontstekingsremmers goed verdragen,(ook slik ervaring)
zowiezo denk ik, als ik je post lees dat je vriendin last van brandend maagzuur heeft..
je moet de bijsluiters nooit 100% op jezelf toepassen....want dan kan je geen enkele pil meer slikken.....
vandaar even mijn eigen ervaring als geruststelling...
natuurlijke producten, weet ik zo niet.
succes!!

----------


## Geram

Ik mag alleen omdat ik paroxetine slik, paracetamol met codeïne, tramadol kon ook wel maar werd daar gek van in mn hoofd. ook vanwege het samen gaan met paroxetine.
Maar ik kan niet zeggen dat die paracetamollen alle pijn wegneemt.
Geram

----------


## Black rose

> hallo black rose.....
> 
> pantazol (20 of 40 mg) is een goede maagbeschermer....er zijn er matuurlijk veel meer.....
> maar omdat je specifiek anti depressiva noemt...geef ik je deze tip....
> slik zelf ook AD en slik deze maagbeschermer al jaren, zonder klachten.
> als je een maagbeschermer slikt, kan je meestal de ontstekingsremmers goed verdragen,(ook slik ervaring)
> zowiezo denk ik, als ik je post lees dat je vriendin last van brandend maagzuur heeft..
> je moet de bijsluiters nooit 100% op jezelf toepassen....want dan kan je geen enkele pil meer slikken.....
> vandaar even mijn eigen ervaring als geruststelling...
> ...


Hey Sietske,

Bedankt voor jou reactie...
Inderdaad als je alles leest op de meeste bijsluiters schiet je sowieso al in paniek  :EEK!: 
Nu was het wel zo dat mijn vriendin die druk in haar borstkas ook ervaarde vooraleer ze last kreeg van haar maag.
Vandaar dat ik vrees dat het al een teken was dat het problemen gaf voor haar hart.
Ik had het in mijn topic niet vermeld, maar een fysiotherapeute waar ze vroeger bijging (tijdens een periode dat ze veel ontstekingsremmers moest nemen) raadde het haar ook af omdat die merkte dat haar bloeddruk enorm steeg door de onstekingsremmers.
Goed dat het voor jou geen nadelige effecten geeft, maar in haar geval kunnen we de overbelasting van haar maag niet onmiddelijk linken aan die druk in de borstkas.

Ik wens je verder ook veel sukses en sterkte!

----------


## christel1

Alle ontstekingsremmers zijn slecht voor het hart en voor de maag volgens mijn huisarts en apotheker. Dus soms moet je kiezen eerlijk gezegd, met pijn lopen of ontstekingsremmers nemen en ook maagbeschermers. Niet evident natuurlijk maar soms moet je keuzes maken in het leven en het zijn niet altijd de beste keuzes die je kan of moet maken.

----------


## Black rose

> Alle ontstekingsremmers zijn slecht voor het hart en voor de maag volgens mijn huisarts en apotheker. Dus soms moet je kiezen eerlijk gezegd, met pijn lopen of ontstekingsremmers nemen en ook maagbeschermers. Niet evident natuurlijk maar soms moet je keuzes maken in het leven en het zijn niet altijd de beste keuzes die je kan of moet maken.


Bedankt voor je reactie christel,

Ik snap wel dat je soms keuzes moet maken en je maag kan je enerzijds beschermen bij het nemen van ontstekingsremmers.
Maar het risico lopen op een hartstilstand terwijl er voordien al signalen geweest zijn voor dit gevaar is helaas geen optie.
Ik bedenk dat er wss toch ook mensen moeten zijn met hartproblemen die dit niet mogen nemen (daar nog groter risico) en kan me moeilijk inbeelden dat er voor deze geen alternatieven zijn wanneer zij een onsteking moeten laten behandelen.

----------


## christel1

Ik ben ook hartpatiënte en ik stel me soms ook vragen bij de ontstekingsremmers die ik zou moeten nemen en ik hou ook mijn hart vast als ik de bijsluiters lees, maar ja soms heb je geen keuze. En ik moet echt uitkijken dat ik niet over mijn grenzen ga, vorige week heb ik terug een waarschuwing gehad, ineens ging mijn tikker iets te snel en onregelmatig, en ik weet van wat, we zijn de zolder aan het verbouwen voor een kamer voor mijn neefje en ja tante doet veel heel veel alleen... Maar nu begin ik wel te luisteren naar mijn lichaam hoor, als het stop zegt dan moet ik echt stoppen. Ben te veel over mijn grenzen gegaan vroeger en daar draag ik nu nog altijd de gevolgen van , spijtig genoeg.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Black rose : Het is fijn dat er medicijnen bestaan die kunnen helpen bij pijn en ziekte's....toch is het voor iedereen soms een andere belevenis...wat de 1 helpt mag de ander absoluut niet hebben....

leeftijd speelt een rol, de hoeveelheid stress die we ongemerkt "altijd" met ons meezeulen en ga zo maar door, ook daardoor kan een bloedruk veranderen...paracetamol wordt doorgaans gegeven als je veel moet slikken, het kan bij veel andere medicijnen geslikt worden....er is niet zomaar een pilletje wat wij hier kunnen opnoemen...Christel en Sietske hebben al van alles gezegd en daar sta ik achter...bij twijfel "altijd" opnieuw advies vragen aan een arts...en jij of jou vriendin kan het ook nog vragen aan de apotheek, maar de dokter kent haar waarschijnlijk het beste...ik hoop dat zij zich nu goed kan redden....keuze's moeten we inderdaad maken en afwegen...aanrommelen kan niet, en als je de gebruiksaanwijzigen leest dan wordt je daar niet vrolijk van...wees zuinig op je lijf...pijn moet bestreden worden maar doe het in "overleg"....met een "Hart" kun je geen risico's nemen....succes en sterkte voor jezelf en je vriendin.... :Wink: 

Alternatieven zijn er wel maar het werkt anders dan als pijnstillers...hoeveel pijn heeft iemand? Echinaforce wordt nog wel eens gebruikt voor weerstand en ontstekingen..bij zere tanden smeerde ik het voor het slapen gaan met een wattenstaafje aan mijn tanden...niet meer spoelen dan met water...

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## Black rose

> Black rose : Het is fijn dat er medicijnen bestaan die kunnen helpen bij pijn en ziekte's....toch is het voor iedereen soms een andere belevenis...wat de 1 helpt mag de ander absoluut niet hebben....
> 
> leeftijd speelt een rol, de hoeveelheid stress die we ongemerkt "altijd" met ons meezeulen en ga zo maar door, ook daardoor kan een bloedruk veranderen...paracetamol wordt doorgaans gegeven als je veel moet slikken, het kan bij veel andere medicijnen geslikt worden....er is niet zomaar een pilletje wat wij hier kunnen opnoemen...Christel en Sietske hebben al van alles gezegd en daar sta ik achter...bij twijfel "altijd" opnieuw advies vragen aan een arts...en jij of jou vriendin kan het ook nog vragen aan de apotheek, maar de dokter kent haar waarschijnlijk het beste...ik hoop dat zij zich nu goed kan redden....keuze's moeten we inderdaad maken en afwegen...aanrommelen kan niet, en als je de gebruiksaanwijzigen leest dan wordt je daar niet vrolijk van...wees zuinig op je lijf...pijn moet bestreden worden maar doe het in "overleg"....met een "Hart" kun je geen risico's nemen....succes en sterkte voor jezelf en je vriendin....
> 
> Alternatieven zijn er wel maar het werkt anders dan als pijnstillers...hoeveel pijn heeft iemand? Echinaforce wordt nog wel eens gebruikt voor weerstand en ontstekingen..bij zere tanden smeerde ik het voor het slapen gaan met een wattenstaafje aan mijn tanden...niet meer spoelen dan met water...
> 
> Groeten van Elisabeth


Bedankt voor je reactie Elisabeth.

Wordt Paracatemol dan bijgegeven om het risico op hartstilstand te verminderen, bedoel je?
Dat vind ik enigszins interessant om te weten in het geval mijn vriendin er ooit niet zou aan uit kunnen om ontstekingsremmers te nemen.

Onze huisarts heeft verder geen advies meer gegeven i.v.m. het vervangen van onstekingsremmers, ik vermoed dat ze zelf ook geen alternatief weet  :Confused:  
Momenteel is die opstoot gelukkig voorbij en heeft ze niets nodig.
Sowieso is ze al iemand die niet gauw iets neemt bij pijn en die liever verbijt, maar bij onstekingen is het soms onvermijdelijk zoals jij bv. opnoemt een tandonsteking.
Dan kan je de onsteking gewoon niet zijn weg laten gaan of zit je verder met bijkomde problemen.
Die tip van Echinacea is alvast iets dat ik in mijn gedachten houd.

----------


## Black rose

> Ik ben ook hartpatiënte en ik stel me soms ook vragen bij de ontstekingsremmers die ik zou moeten nemen en ik hou ook mijn hart vast als ik de bijsluiters lees, maar ja soms heb je geen keuze. En ik moet echt uitkijken dat ik niet over mijn grenzen ga, vorige week heb ik terug een waarschuwing gehad, ineens ging mijn tikker iets te snel en onregelmatig, en ik weet van wat, we zijn de zolder aan het verbouwen voor een kamer voor mijn neefje en ja tante doet veel heel veel alleen... Maar nu begin ik wel te luisteren naar mijn lichaam hoor, als het stop zegt dan moet ik echt stoppen. Ben te veel over mijn grenzen gegaan vroeger en daar draag ik nu nog altijd de gevolgen van , spijtig genoeg.


Herken ik : we zijn begin dit jaar verhuisd, hebben al een deel verbouwingen achter de rug en nog wat voor de deur (bij manier van spreken).
Soms heb je gewoon geen keuze i.v.m. luisteren naar je lichaam, al sta ik wel achter het principe dat je dat zeker moet doen indien mogelijk.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Black Rose: Nee dat bedoel ik niet wat je "nu" zegt.(ivm Hart)...Paracetamol kan bijna altijd geslikt worden..bijvoorbeeld als je iets slikt voor de schildklier..of je slikt iets tegen een andere ziekte....weliswaar in overleg met de arts he?  :Wink:  ik vindt het wel eerlijk als een arts zegt dat hij of zij het niet weet....

het Hart valt veel over te zeggen maar daar doe ik geen uitspraak over...dat is iets voor een arts!!!!  :Embarrassment:  maar jou vriendin heeft het niet aan het hart maar andere klachten vertel jij, althans zo begrijp ik dat.......

ik heb zelf medicijnen geslikt en deze konden een hartinfarct veroorzaken....ik werd zo slecht van die medicijnen dat ik het ziekenhuis heb gebeld en verteld hoe ik reageerde...ik kon onmiddellijk stoppen...en dat heb ik gedaan!!!!  :Big Grin:  nadien zijn deze medicijnen uit de handel van Nederland gehaald, maar het zou mij nooit verbazen als ze weer op de markt zijn of in een ander land of er is iets aan veranderd....kortom....als jou vriendin echt veel medicijnen slikt of wie dan ook moet er gewoon overlegd worden met de arts!!!! zeg Blackie...ik wens jou een prettige dag....daggggggggggg

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik zie dat onze evraringsdeskundigen al gereageerd hebben  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Blackrose, ik wens jou en je vriendin veel sterkte!
Ik zou toch eens gaan overleggen bij de apotheek als de arts het niet weet of bij en vervangende arts of mede praktijk genoot navraag doen...
Pijn kan verschillende oorzaken hebben, dus belangrijk is de oorzaak op te sporen en dan er iets aan te doen... ik hoop dat een oorzaak gevonden wordt, en verder kan je weinig anders doen dan stress proberen te vermijden, goed eten en die frisse neus halen (zalig dagje aan zee bv)... 
Heel veel sterkte en positiviteit gewenst!

----------


## Black rose

Eigenlijk postte ik mijn vraag hier omdat noch dokter(s) noch apotheker er ooit een alternatief voor aangeboden hebben.
Ook is de oorzaak nooit gevonden ondanks ze in een periode van een opstoot alle specialisten, scanners & onderzoeken ondergaan heeft.
Bloedonderzoeken (ook op auto-immuunziektes), reumatoloog, neuroloog, enz...
Toen ik tegen de huisarts een paar maanden geleden zei dat pijnstillers/onstekingsremmers enkel symptoombestrijding is en we graag de oorzaak wilden kennen werd ons gezegd dat oorzaken soms gewoonweg niet gevonden worden.
Persoonlijk zou ik ook niet weten wat ze nog meer kunnen onderzoeken.

Momenteel heeft ze geen last meer, maar mijn bezorgdheid draait vooral om het feit als ze eens iets zou tegenkomen waar ontstekingsremmers geen keuze meer zijn maar een must wat ze zou kunnen nemen die niet kan leiden tot een hartinfract/stilstand.

Och ja, zo'n opstoot komt waarschijnlijk terug (liefst niet maar de kans bestaat aangezien het al 3 jaar gaat en komt) maar eventueel kan ze zich dan redden met pijnstillers indien nodig.
Ergens had ze ook gelezen van een koppel met beiden gelijkaardige symptomen dat deze geholpen waren op advies van vrienden door dagelijks het sap van een citroen uit te persen in anderhalve liter water en dit overdag geleidelijk aan uit te drinken.
Tweemaal heeft zij daar ook verbetering mee gehad, maar we weten niet of dat toeval is want ze startte daar pas mee toen de pijn & vermoeidheid op hun hoogtepunt waren (hoewel de vorige keer is het er minder hevig door gekomen).

Misschien plaats ik mijn vraag eens beter onder het topic alternatieve medicijnen ofzo?
Dat is geen verwijt naar jullie toe hoor! Integendeel bedankt voor alle reactie's.
Maar als er blijkbaar geen gewone medicijnen zijn die onstekingsremmend werken zonder risico te geven op hartfalen dan zullen we het eerder in die categorie moeten zoeken.
Van vitamine E weet ik o.a. ook dat het onstekingsremmend werkt, maar heb geen enkel idee hoeveel je best neemt.
Dit heeft zij ook al genomen in de vorm van teunisbloemolie (ik ook trouwens voor andere klachten) enkel verdraagt haar maag het dan weer niet  :Frown: 

Wat artsen betreft ben ik behoorlijk ontgoocheld en heb er nog weinig vertrouwen in : dit niet als gevolg van mijn vriendin's "gewrichtspijn-opstoten".
Maar daar ga ik niet verder over in detail omdat ik hier anders zowat een boek moet neerschrijven  :Big Grin: .

Ik ben er wel van overtuigd als je het geluk hebt een arts te hebben die buiten de klassieke geneeskunde ook open staat voor homeopathie en natuurlijke middelen je veel beter geholpen wordt.
Enkel zijn die heel dun gezaaid en worden deze vormen van geneeswijzen onderdrukt door farmaceuticabedrijven enzo.

De moed en positiviteit blijft er echter in hoor, dat is niet altijd evident maar we blijven zoeken tot we vinden  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo blackrose,

Herkenbaar wat je zegt over artsen die stellen "dat er soms geen oorzaak is".
Ikzelf val al sinds mijn 4e eens in de zoveel tijd flauw, alle bloedresultaten, scans en de hele mikmak leverden niks op, dus gooiden ze het op groeiproblemen, maar nu ik al 28 ben lijkt me dat wat vergezocht  :Wink:  Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk naar mijn lichaam te luisteren om dit te voorkomen, maar ondanks mijn lange ervaring lukt dat niet altijd en oorzaak blijft onbekend...
Mijn broer(tje) heeft ook vaak last van zijn borst/hart maar dat ligt echt aan inwendige stress en het niet goed kunnen uiten van zichzelf... 

Ik kan mij goed voorstellen dat je bezorgd bent en een echte oplossing wil.
Saffloer bloemblaadjes/zalf zouden bij uitwendig gebruik pijn in gewrichten kunnen verlichten, korianderzalf kan ook helpen...
Pepers hebben een antibacteriele werking, dus dat zou eventueel kunnen helpen.
En afhankelijk van de onsteking (blaas, oog, keel) zijn er allerhande "oma" middeltjes en kruiden die zouden kunnen helpen, soms ook preventief...
Er zijn wel boeken te krijgen in de boekwinkel met kruiden/specerijen/groenten/fruit en hun eventuele werking, misschien dat dat iets is?

Succes met de zoektocht!

----------

